# d link password recovery



## legenddj (Jan 9, 2008)

how do i recover a password for a d-link 504t router without doing a factory reset.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

unless you have changed it the default is
admin


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Other than a factory reset, you just have to know the password. :smile:


----------

